# Goodbye Vista, Hello Ubuntu



## ChaoticBlankness (Jul 11, 2007)

I quit...  I give up, goodbye Windows forever!  

Windows has crashed and lagged me for the last time.  I'm using Ubuntu 7.04, and I couldn't be happier...   well, I be happier is TES:4 Oblivion worked better in Wine 0.9.40..  but still.


----------



## Atech (Jul 11, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> I quit...  I give up, goodbye Windows forever!
> 
> Windows has crashed and lagged me for the last time.  I'm using Ubuntu 7.04, and I couldn't be happier...   well, I be happier is TES:4 Oblivion worked better in Wine 0.9.40..  but still.


Now repeat after me:
There is no system but GNU, and Linux is one of its kernels.

Welcome to the light.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 19, 2007)

Atech said:


> Now repeat after me:
> There is no system but GNU, and Linux is one of its kernels.
> 
> Welcome to the light.



BSD!!!!!!!

Solaris!!!




I like BSD.

Particularly, Darwin.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Isn't OSX based on darwin or something like that?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Isn't OSX based on darwin or something like that?



GOOD BOY!

Heres a cookie!


----------

